# Sports Time Ohio sold to FOX Sports



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

http://www.cleveland.com/tribe/inde...purchases_sto_for_a.html#incart_flyout_sports


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

STO will carry 159 Indians game this year.

http://cleveland.indians.mlb.com/ne...08&content_id=41492542&vkey=news_cle&c_id=cle


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No wonder RSN's are such a contentious issue...


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

After baseball season, look for STO to shut down and the pre-STO practice of multiple feeds of FSO including the Indians games resume. Its too late for them to do that this year.


----------

